# Light Ball Pikachu



## Catalyst75 (Apr 30, 2014)

This is a train of thought I have been following once I realized just how much Huge Power actually means for Azumarill.

At first, I thought that Huge Power doubling Azumarill's stats only meant it would only double its base stat total.  However, my interpretation changed when I looked at Azumarill's max stats when compared to Groudon, and *then* I saw what the boost meant - it hit as hard as Groudon.

Applying that same line of thought to a Light Ball Pikachu, I realized just how dangerous the little rodent actually could be.  A Light Ball Pikachu *HITS AS HARD AS LEGENDARIES.* 

His defense and health might keep him from being a legitimate threat, but he's faster than nearly 75% of all other Pok?mon, and both his Special Attack and Attack benefit from the Light Ball boost.  

So you have a Pikachu that hits as hard as legendaries like Kyogre with Special Attacks, while its Attack stats is in *THE TOP TEN* of all Pok?mon - including Mega Evolutions.

While its defense are fragile, I would feel a Light Ball Pikachu's best ally is its speed stats.  

So, what would be the best sets you'd recommend for Light Ball Pikachu.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2014)

The best set for a light ball Pikachu is to not use a light ball Pikachu.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 30, 2014)

Platinum said:


> The best set for a light ball Pikachu is to not use a light ball Pikachu.



Translation:

"I've had my team of Ubers roflstomped by a Light Ball Pikachu"


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2014)

No the real translation is:

"Any and all priority is going to ass stomp your Pikachu and this is a meta where most viable pokemon use some form of priority "


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 30, 2014)

Platinum said:


> No the real translation is:
> 
> "I've had my team of Ubers roflstomped by a Light Ball Pikachu"



Glad you agree.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2014)

Bitch I don't even run an ubers team .


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 30, 2014)

Not any more.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 30, 2014)

Light Ball Pikachu was my saving grace against PBR's Scarf Demonic Kyogre


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 30, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> This is a train of thought I have been following once I realized just how much Huge Power actually means for Azumarill.
> 
> At first, I thought that Huge Power doubling Azumarill's stats only meant it would only double its base stat total.  However, my interpretation changed when I looked at Azumarill's max stats when compared to Groudon, and *then* I saw what the boost meant - it hit as hard as Groudon.
> 
> ...



Nope. Stop that. Right there.
Light ball is such a significant boost to Pikachu, but Pikachu is such a worthless pokemon that it hardly makes a difference. It's defenses are so bad it will be OHKO'd by almost any attack including priority and while you may think it's fast when you played in-game, it's Base 90 speed is average at best, it's very slow for a sweeper unless you managed to snatch an agility boost but it's not very likely to get a free turn on a Pikachu.

At best, with full EVs and positive natured, it's Sp.Atk is the same as base 150, but since pikachu can't afford to go neutral on speed and drop another tier it's actually just equal to base 131, which isn't an _impressive_ benchmark for a pokemon without the ability to hold an item.

 Further into that, since pikachu can't hold an item, it's offenses are easily outdone by any pokemon with a positive nature base 90 stat and a life orb (something commony known as mediocre) or a base 71 with a choice item (the equivalent of an Unown), which is terrible.

While a Light ball pikachu may be useful in your in-game run (I had one in Emerald and it steamrolled water trainers), it's of no value in a competitive metagame. There's a reason Lightball Pikachu is NU. I could easily name over 50 pokemon stronger and more viable, as could anyone with understanding of the metagame.

Oh, and by the way, Azumarill is a GREAT pokemon not only because it has the equivalent of a base 150 Atk but because it can also hold items to further increase it's power or bulk (to set up even, something Pikachu can't dream of doing), it's got Water/Fairy typing which is amazing competitively and just the right movepool, including priority and can abuse weather teams (more of a 5th gen thing but it's still there).


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2014)

^What he said.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 30, 2014)

Because I like Raichu and Azumarill more.

Also, Pikachu isn't the fastest Pokemon, even if it managed to outspeed something, anything with priority could destroy it with it's horrid defenses.


----------



## Xiammes (May 1, 2014)

Lightball would be amazing if it worked on Raichu.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 1, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Lightball would be amazing if it worked on Raichu.



I was wondering that as well, it would also be great on Pichu in LC. Basically, on anything but Pikachu


----------

